# Are you a Prepper?  Getting ready to live off of the grid should the worst happen?



## Ralphy1 (Jan 29, 2015)

With the advancing threat of cyber attacks it seems that one should consider what would happen should all of utilities go down and our governments no longer be functioning.  Perhaps stocking up with plenty of bottled water, canned food, and a good generator would be mandatory, along with flashlights and, of course, guns to protect your stuff from those who did not prepare...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

Finally.... a use for all those bomb shelters built by the "preppers" of the 1950's


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm not a prepper. Since I have superior firepower, if the worst comes, I'll become a raider. :lol:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> With the advancing threat of cyber attacks it seems that one should consider what would happen should all of utilities go down and our governments no longer be functioning.  Perhaps stocking up with plenty of bottled water, canned food, and a good generator would be mandatory, along with flashlights and, of course, guns to protect your stuff from those who did not prepare...



I have a prepper across the road from me..He has all the stuff I will need!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 29, 2015)

I am going to build a compound with attack dogs and an electrified fence.  And, as an added measure to handle some of you guys, a vintage Gatling gun, so bring it on!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I am going to build a compound with attack dogs and an electrified fence.  And, as an added measure to handle some of you guys, a vintage Gatling gun, so bring it on!



Now you gotta feed the dogs, maintain an electric fence and buy more ammo!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I am going to build a compound with attack dogs and an electrified fence.  And, as an added measure to handle some of you guys, a vintage Gatling gun, so bring it on!




The moat..... don't forget the moat.... and the gators.


----------



## flowerchild (Jan 29, 2015)

Good list by Ken. Not a prepper here, I'm a sitting duck!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 29, 2015)

My dogs will be fed abandoned pets...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## flowerchild (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm in trouble, we don't have protection either.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 29, 2015)

Protection is something one uses for sex, not extended shortages. I am glad a lot of people don't, prep, it raises the price of the stuff needed. I do wish they would leave a note however of what to do with their body. Somebody might read it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2015)

Y'all laugh as much as y'all want, but don't expect ME to help y'all when TSHTF ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2015)

Stay off the highways and interstates, and follow the railroad tracks.  Maps of the rail systems will guide you.  (Keep back off the right of way as you travel).


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Stay off the highways and interstates, and follow the railroad tracks.  Maps of the rail systems will guide you.  (Keep back off the right of way as you travel).



Depends of course if the zombies are slow- or fast-movers ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 29, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Depends of course if the zombies are slow- or fast-movers ...



Of course... if it's true that the zombies are after brains to eat.... well they will be going hungry..


----------



## Don M. (Jan 29, 2015)

If the utilities were ever to shut down, nationwide, or even over a fairly wide area, for more than a very few days, the Nutcases would begin to run amok.  The cities would become little more than zones of anarchy within days.  The Brady Bunch would be begging for protection, and help, from any neighbor who had firearms.  The government would have to call out the National Guard, and even the Military to try to maintain order...but even those troops would probably be more concerned about protecting their own families and property than policing other areas....and besides, if all communications were down, How would the government even get word to the troops?

A complete breakdown of our electrical sources, and communications would be almost as bad as all out war.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Of course... if it's true that the zombies are after brains to eat.... well they will be going hungry..



Nah - they could always chow down on some lamb!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 29, 2015)

Don M. said:


> If the utilities were ever to shut down, nationwide, or even over a fairly wide area, for more than a very few days, the Nutcases would begin to run amok.  The cities would become little more than zones of anarchy within days.  The Brady Bunch would be begging for protection, and help, from any neighbor who had firearms.  The government would have to call out the National Guard, and even the Military to try to maintain order...but even those troops would probably be more concerned about protecting their own families and property than policing other areas....and besides, if all communications were down, How would the government even get word to the troops?
> 
> A complete breakdown of our electrical sources, and communications would be almost as bad as all out war.



Totally agree. Especially in the major population centers, people don't realize how much of a razor's edge they live upon. They've been really lucky up until now, because although they've had some impressive blackouts to deal with those were nothing compared to our crumbling infrastructure now. 

They've also become far more dependent upon that infrastructure, so its sudden disappearance will be all the more painful to them. 

I would count on the government having multiple redundant comm systems, but in the event of an EMP they might have to resort to carrier pigeons.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 29, 2015)

Paul Revere and a horse?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Depends of course if the zombies are slow- or fast-movers ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 30, 2015)

I am filling my shed with Charmin just in case it does it the fan...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Nah - they could always chow down on some lamb!



That too.... but I believe they prefer brains... So some folks should be pretty safe.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Nah - they could always chow down on some lamb!



or a stray goat?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Paul Revere and a horse?



You realize of course that our precious legend of Mr. Revere is composed mostly of lies.

He DID make a mean cutlery set, though. 



QuickSilver said:


> That too.... but I believe they prefer brains... So some folks should be pretty safe.



Probably the same ones that will be screaming over the Super Bowl this Sunday. Wouldn't it be great if THAT was where the zombie outbreak started? Maybe right at halftime? Just when Missy Elliott and Katy Perry come out on the field? :grief:



oakapple said:


> or a stray goat?



Or a chubby little mink?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

They do have that rat look... don't they.... Why are they SOOOOO expensive...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> They do have that rat look... don't they.... Why are they SOOOOO expensive...



Maybe because they're upper-class rats? Rats with good skin? 

I thought minks were related to cats somehow, but I could be wrong on that one.


----------



## rt3 (Jan 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> The moat..... don't forget the moat.... and the gators.


some confusion here (not surprising ) the moat is not to keep people out its to keep them in, that's when the shooting starts and of course it automatically feeds the gators.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 31, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe because they're upper-class rats? Rats with good skin?
> 
> I thought minks were related to cats somehow, but I could be wrong on that one.



I have no clue....

Mink, or _Neovison mustela,_ is a member of the Mephitidae family which includes weasels, wolverines and fishers. Though mink and its relatives do not display the same dietary diversity of other carnivores, they are among the most powerful pound-for-pound mammalian predators in the world. The strength of the mink's bite relative to its size is only rivaled by the Tasmanian devil and its cousin, the American weasel.

     Mink are relatively small predators weighing in at 2 to 3.5 pounds with an overall length of 20-30 inches. These elongated semi-aquatic animals are very sleek and sit low to the ground with short legs. The appearance of the mink would be best described as a mix between an otter and weasel. Mink are very handsome specimens with a rich, dark chocolate brown coat and an extremely muscular physique. They are highly valued for ther fur because of its luxurious appearance, stunning durability, and exceptional insulating qualities. The mink's protective fur coupled with its unmached agression has allowed it to thrive in some of the harshest conditions on the plannet. From the frozen glaciers of northern Alaska to the reptile -nfested swamps of the Florida everglades, the mink are at home in more climates than most mammalian predators on the globe.

http://www.creaturecontrol.net/Mink


----------



## oakapple (Jan 31, 2015)

I liked that pic of the grey mink, I was thinking what an attractive hat it would make.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> ... Mink, or _Neovison mustela,_ is a member of the Mephitidae family ...
> 
> http://www.creaturecontrol.net/Mink



Excellent - thank you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I liked that pic of the grey mink, I was thinking what an attractive hat it would make.



I think wolverine hats are MUCH nicer ...


----------



## Redlo Nosrep (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm resurrecting this thread 'cuz I'm new here and yes, I'm prepared -- but only in the sense that any farm family living 'way the hell out in the boonies would have to be to get by. I grew up on a 100-acre farm outside of Eugene, Oregon, and we went market-shopping only once a month for staples, driving an hour and a half each way on a gravel road. Fruit, veggies, chicken, duck, eggs, and fish were all available without shopping for them because they were "grown" on the farm. Sugar, coffee, flour, etc. weren't.

My commute to a warehouse market for bulk purchases is an hour each way, so I buy extra so I don't have to go so often. Guess that makes me a prepper.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 12, 2017)

Redlo Nosrep said:


> I'm resurrecting this thread 'cuz I'm new here and yes, I'm prepared -- but only in the sense that any farm family living 'way the hell out in the boonies would have to be to get by. I grew up on a 100-acre farm outside of Eugene, Oregon, and we went market-shopping only once a month for staples, driving an hour and a half each way on a gravel road. Fruit, veggies, chicken, duck, eggs, and fish were all available without shopping for them because they were "grown" on the farm. Sugar, coffee, flour, etc. weren't.
> 
> My commute to a warehouse market for bulk purchases is an hour each way, so I buy extra so I don't have to go so often. Guess that makes me a prepper.



I know that folks like you definitely are better off in an emergency or having to live off the grid Redlo.  We've done some extensive camping in remote areas in our younger days, so we have some supplies that will help us if electricity and supplies are cut off, plus we have some extra food and water for such emergencies.  It's smart for everyone, boonies, surburbs or city folks to have some reserves if needed to remain independent during an emergency situation.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 12, 2017)

My little fella Hoot is almost 8 pounds of terror, so if/when TSHTF he will be my first line of defense.  I also have about 70 bottles of Merlot in my wine collection.   Aside from that, I'm toast.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2017)

I know many out of the way coves on the Island. Lots of places to hide. Live off the grid. Accessible by canoe. I know which plants do well in our acidic soil. Got Lotsa seeds. Fiancé more of a prepper than I, but I have a good supply of dried food, staples, and smoked fish, plus home canned things. I have green thumbs to my elbows. Lol.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 12, 2017)

I am a prepper in so much as I live on in the PNW and the big earthquake is a possibility, so yes I do have a grab bag and supplies should it happen  pretty much everything really, but no weapons


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 13, 2017)

I have enough basic supplies on hand to get through an extended power outage, blizzard, etc... 

I'm not a Prepper that has a stockpile to get through the zombie apocalypse.  I figure if we get into a true fight for survival some bigger, badder, human will come and take my stuff away from me so why bother.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm not a "prepper", but living way out in the country, we try to be prepared for most emergencies.  We keep plenty of canned goods on hand, and I have a generator to give us power should an outage occur.  While it would be inconvenient, we could probably do just fine for several days....weeks, if I can find gas for the generator.  Anything that stretched beyond that, on a widespread scale, would probably see Anarchy begin to reign...especially in the cities.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 13, 2017)

Reloading the trunk I used to store stuff for Y2K.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 15, 2017)

There's one main reason there would be absolutely no authority in the US. That's nuclear war. Considering the weapons now in place, there isn't a good reason not to launch all you have. If that occurs, within 5 years, all life on the surface will disappear.
But I see nothing wrong in preparing for an emergency situation.


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't completely agree with that fuzzybuddy, there have been some very strong studies that suggest  that all life and land will  not disappear permanemty,some folks would come through and the land would come back in many areas, It may take 4 or 5 generations but it is more than possible.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 15, 2017)

WhatInThe said:


> Reloading the trunk I used to store stuff for Y2K.



lol @ Y2K. That certainly was much ado about nothing.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2017)

Stock up on good booze to trade for food and ammo.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 15, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> lol @ Y2K. That certainly was much ado about nothing.



Picked out of it for years. Learned a few things. The inventory will be modified a little.


----------



## JustQuinn (Feb 15, 2017)

Bailey would like to  apply for  the position of  attack  dog  Ralphy.     She  would like to know if it is OK is  she  licks  them to  death?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 15, 2017)

JustQuinn said:


> Bailey would like to  apply for  the position of  attack  dog  Ralphy.     She  would like to know if it is OK is  she  licks  them to  death?


Lulz.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 15, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Stock up on good booze to trade for food and ammo.


Pot also.


----------

